# Brittany Ferries France-UK



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Is the discount scheme still operational? 

If so I would appreciate it if someone would be kind enough to share their membership number. I need to book a return trip from France in September and the discount pays for the cabin!

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Careful!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't mind sharing a cabin as long as he/she doesn't snore!

Now some kind person, who shall remain nameless, has shared his no with me, what other offers? I can't let Aldra, Jan and Tuggie and Barry get all the action!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Herman

PM me !!!

Ooops didnt spot someone has beaten me to it and for some reason I am unable to delete this post

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Was that about the number or were you volunteering for non-snoring cabin duty? (Think smiley here as per the one in your byeline) (No smilies on quick reply!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Beaten you to what? Sharing the cabin with Viv or the discount code? - or both?

Problem is she is starting from t'other side of the ditch. Bad luck.

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I tried to book on the French option of BF as I am travelling one way St Malo to Portsmouth. The ticket in Euros is £15 cheaper than the £ version (surprise, surprise!) and I have to pay in rands in any case.

However, the French site does not accept the numbers the very kind members have permitted me to use. That site is looking for a membership number starting with B. I thought this was a little strange. 

Any opinions on this? Anyone have a B number? £15 isn't a lot of money, but in Rand terms that's a dozen bottles of eminently drinkable wine.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yes, sorry I forgot to mention - the discounts do work on the English language site, but it doesn't make a huge difference after allowing for the £15 extra charge.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The code I have starts with "F" !!!! (Not mine but a close mates who is happy to share) 

I am seriously looking at going for the BF frequent traveller deal. One Western Approaches crossing and its paid for (especially now I have a caravan rather than a MH) 

Andy


----------

